# need to remotely control my PC[solved]

## Adel Ahmed

I need to gain access to the screen that is currently running on my PC (like team viewer but on a local network)

I use ssh for cli control

I'm using tightVNC but the problem is I cannot seem to access the screen that is being used

I would like to control my PC from the other side of the room, preferably using my LAN 

I'm open to suggestions

thanksLast edited by Adel Ahmed on Fri Mar 22, 2013 7:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## papahuhn

x11vnc or tigervnc with xorgmodule.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

blakdeath,

I'm sure VNC has (or used to have) a screenscraper mode, which is what you appear to want.

You can also run the vnc server and viewer on the same machine. Closing the viewer does not sop the server, its like screen in the shell.

This allows you to connect to the same vnc server from several places at the same time.

If you have expectations of running 3D accelerated games over VNC, do some bandwidth calculations.  It doesn't work.

----------

## Adel Ahmed

I've looked around for screen scraping but I could not find anything for tight vnc

can any1 tell me where to begin?

----------

## syn0ptik

you can remote access with X via nomachine NX server.

and capure with ffmpeg.

----------

## Gusar

Don't use screenscraping. Use, as papahuhn said, tigervnc with xorgmodule: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6790302.html#6790302

----------

## Adel Ahmed

thanks alot, that was easier than I expected and works like a charm

cheers

----------

## tuber

Is there a performance penalty if I have the xorg module loaded, but no vnc client connected?

----------

## Gusar

 *tuber wrote:*   

> Is there a performance penalty if I have the xorg module loaded, but no vnc client connected?

 

That's a very interesting question that I've asked myself on occasion. But I was always too lazy to follow up on it. I have it turned on all the time, and all I can say is I don't notice anything.

----------

